# iPad 2 et accéléromètre bug? Non juste Smart Cover!!!



## pharmapetel (5 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous!
Voilà cela fait deux semaines que je fais joujou avec mon iPad 2 (le 6 ème avait enfin un ecran sans fuites, pour ceux qui me connaissent bien sur le forum  ) et j'ai été surpris de l'attitude asymétrique du changement de mode paysage avec son opposé à 180 deg..

En effet, lorsque l'on tiens l'ipad 2 en mode paysage avec le bouton home à droite, et qu'on le pose sur les genoux avec une faible inclinaison de l'autre coté, l'écran se met à basculer..
Normal diront certains, mais lorsque l'on fait la même chose avec le bouton Home à gauche, il faut vraiment renverser l'ipad pour que l'écran bascule..

Alors pensant que j'avais un accéléromètre defecteux j'ai téléchargé une application de niveau à bulle et j'ai vu que mon iPad était bien calibré (en espérant que ce ne soit pas le gyroscope qui fasse le boulot..)

Les résultats de niveau de basculement sont de -28 deg dans le sens bouton home gauche et seulement +6 deg dans le sens Home droit..

Alors j'ai regardé quelques vidéos sur la net et c'est apparemment pareil pour tout le monde. Je pense que c'est du à la smart cover car lorsque l'on positionne l'ipad en mode clavier sur une table, il faut que l'inclinaison se fasse facilement et avec l'angle assez faible de la smart cover..

Bref cela me gêne un peu. Je trouve que cette smart cover est une très mauvaise idée, même si c'était marrant au départ, je ne l'utilise jamais.
Sans compter que les aimants compris dans l'ipad doivent pas mal alourdir l'appareil..

J'espère qu'ils retireront les aimants du prochain iPad 3 et que ce problème d'inclinaison sera inactivable lors d'une prochaine mise à jour!

Qu'en pensez vous? Avez vous aussi cette différence d'angle pour le basculement?


----------



## worldice (5 Mai 2011)

pharmapetel a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> Voilà cela fait deux semaines que je fais joujou avec mon iPad 2 (le 6 ème avait enfin un ecran sans fuites, pour ceux qui me connaissent bien sur le forum  ) et j'ai été surpris de l'attitude asymétrique du changement de mode paysage avec son opposé à 180 deg..
> 
> En effet, lorsque l'on tiens l'ipad 2 en mode paysage avec le bouton home à droite, et qu'on le pose sur les genoux avec une faible inclinaison de l'autre coté, l'écran se met à basculer..
> ...



Oui, je ne sais pas pourquoi ils n'ont pas fait 6° des deux côtés...
Bizarre... En tout cas, merci de l'info ! Mais c'est vrai qu'Apple a dû préféré faire cela, car 80% des gens achètent une Smart Cover, ce qui rapporte pas mal de fric à Apple.


----------



## ced68 (5 Mai 2011)

Perso, j'utilise la Smart Cover, et je trouve ça super pratique. Maintenant que tu le dis, je l'utilise sur la gauche de l'iPad, donc mon bouton Home est toujours à gauche, je n'ai jamais remarqué ce "défaut"... Elle me va bien comme elle est cette SC !


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Mai 2011)

Je fais comme Ibaby, en horizontal: bouton home à gauche.
Mais certaines applications (prévues au départ pour iphone ?) obligent à positionner le bouton home à droite ??...C'est pas pratique et à ce moment là, la SC devient gênante !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (6 Mai 2011)

Moi Perso je suis très content de la smart cover, et j'espère que l'aide sera reconduite par Apple sur les prochaines séries... 

Le poid des aimants est négligeable, leur entité étant assez faible, et leur volume ridicule pour un champs si faible...


----------



## caloudoro (21 Mai 2011)

Ibaby a dit:


> Ce qui est dommage c'est d'avoir placé les boutons de volume et de blocage de la rotation de l'écran à un endroit peu pratique en position bouton Home à gauche, c'est-à-dire en position Smart cover. Je me demande pourquoi Apple ne les a pas placés sur le côté, en mode paysage. Mais souvent le volume est contrôlable sur l'écran tactile. Quant au blocage de rotation, pourquoi ne l'utilises-tu pas ? (facile à dire, je ne l'utilise jamais).
> 
> Je pense qu'il vaut mieux l'utiliser avec le bouton Home à gauche, malgré le placement discutable des boutons de contrôle.
> 
> [Edit] Je n'utilise jamais la Smart Cover en tenant mon iPad sur les genoux ou dans les mains, elle l'alourdit. Mais seulement pour profiter des positions "clavier" ou "vidéo-musique", ainsi que la nuit quand je ne m'en sers pas. Oui, mon iPad a cette différence de réaction de l'accéléromètre selon le côté où je le penche en mode paysage, et il vaut mieux qu'il y ait cette différence plutôt que 6° des deux côtés.


 
 !!!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h19 ----------




pharmapetel a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> Voilà cela fait deux semaines que je fais joujou avec mon iPad 2 (le 6 ème avait enfin un ecran sans fuites, pour ceux qui me connaissent bien sur le forum  ) et j'ai été surpris de l'attitude asymétrique du changement de mode paysage avec son opposé à 180 deg..
> 
> En effet, lorsque l'on tiens l'ipad 2 en mode paysage avec le bouton home à droite, et qu'on le pose sur les genoux avec une faible inclinaison de l'autre coté, l'écran se met à basculer..
> ...


 


Je crois tout simplement que tu es un grand malade ...
Profite de ton Ipad et ne te prend pas trop la tête


----------

